# Wake Forest University - The Documentary Film Program



## Nomadman (Mar 24, 2014)

Has anyone here applied to the MA of MFA in Documentary Film at Wake Forest University? I will be attending in the fall  .


----------



## Lacy (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi, congrats!  I am planning to apply to documentary programs starting next year, and I'm just beginning to look into different options.  I'm curious which other programs you looked into/applied to and if you would be willing to share your thoughts.  Do you know anything about SVA's social documentary program?  Why did you choose Wake Forest?

Thanks!
Lacy


----------

